# LF Alum. Router Mnt. Plate for Bosch MR 23



## GEBonez (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, first post, novice woodworker. If my questioned has been answered previously already in another post, please forgive me but I could not find the answer in the forums.

I have an MR23EVS Bosch fixed base router that I am building a table for. I have tried a couple plastic router mounting plates that would warp when I mounted the Bosch router to them.

I would like to upgrade to an aluminum plate. Does anyone know one that would fit the MR 23? I see this one linked below fits the Bosch 1617 (Style "A" in the link). I also heard the 1617 and MR 23 have similar mounts but I do not know if they are an exact match. Can anyone advise me as to if this plate would come ready to mount to my MR 23 or if not, where I can find one that will mount to the MR23? (either aluminum or if plastic one that has been used for long periods of time with the mR23)

Thanks in advance for your help. 
OK it wouldn't let me link (too new). SO the product name is : Rockler Router Plate A , Item #: 46639

Group criteria descriptions are below:

Group A routers: Makita 1100; Milwaukee 5615-5624; DeWalt 616-618; Bosch 1617-1618; Ridgid 2930 Combo Kit; Hitachi M12VC (fixed and kit); Porter-Cable 690, 890, 7529, 97529 and 8529. Note: Current models of the Porter-Cable 892 require at least two screws to be 1/2" long versus 5/8".
Group B routers: DeWalt DW621 and DW621K; Craftsman Standard; Freud FT 1700E and 1702VCEK
Group C routers: Porter-Cable 7518, 7519, 7538 and 7539; Milwaukee 5625-20; Triton TRA001 and MOF001
Group D routers: Bosch 1619-1619EV; Freud FT2000; DeWalt 625"


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Good Morning GEBonez's! Welcome to the Router Forums. One thing that will help You is to look on the flat plate of Your router. That finish plate that I believe You have on Your router is the bolt pattern You will need to match. If You have two of the holes figured, You can use that finish plate to mark the third, and fourth! Center punch those holes, only when You are sure that the bit mounting hole is centered perfectly on the center of the plate. Then You have the plate that will work. The center hole is used for collars to make guiding the bit . I know that it is sometimes necessary to do a bit of drilling on plates. Others will be able to give You a better of an exact match.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forums


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was hoping Mike would chime in as he has a few MR23's. I think they did the same thing on the MR23 as they did on the 1617's--but someone will have to confirm. In the pics below you'll see a 1617 with its base plate on. Remove that plate, and below you will find a 3 hole pattern in addition to the Bosch 4 hole pattern. This triangular pattern is the same as Porter Cable 690. So...when you see a base plate that is pre-drilled for the PC 690 AND the Bosch 1617, it's actually the same set of holes. 

Couldn't find the discussion on this from several months ago, but i'm almost 100% certain that the MR23 has the same design. This is ALMOST an excuse to buy one, but my bank account disagrees!!

earl


----------



## GEBonez (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you, Greenacres2

I think I'll go with your almost positive hunch, and if it isnt the right fit, I'll learn how to drill aluminum with accuracy. Or close enough to accurate that is..

I had never even thought to look for a routing forum. It seems as much obvious that it exists as obvious that it didn't exist as being too specific. I look forward to many hours of sponging in the expertise here.

Perhaps my short lived experince will have some value down the road for others.

Cheers to a great forum idea, wish I had found you guys a year ago.


----------



## cjtboy (Dec 21, 2013)

The MRC23 uses the standard PC style, triangular 3 hole pattern.

I was going through this search a few weeks ago - it is confusing, but anything that says Porter Cable 690, you're good! Seems the MRC23 hasn't made it onto the compatibility lists in many places yet.


----------



## GEBonez (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks CTJBOY,

That vaporized my doubts as to which panel to purchase. I will followup with my results in case any future woodworkers must face the same decision. Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I saw this thread and needed to get into the garage to verify the PC hole pattern.


----------



## GEBonez (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for assisting Router Forums. See attached photo for my down and dirty first time router table build. Nothing fancy but it runs like a champ.


----------

